

Codemod - Interactive code refactoring - irahul
https://github.com/facebook/codemod

======
irahul
I saw another post debating "Unix is IDE", and though I am an avid vim/linux
enthusiast, there is no denying re-factoring is a pain, and relying on
grep/sed might prove disastrous on a large code base.

codemod is a regex based interactive refactoring tool. It allows confirmation
for the substitution(yes/no), as well as opening the editor to make manual
changes. It's a sweet spot between tedious manual refactoring, and possibly
incorrect automated refactoring, especially for dynamic languages.

